# Boilermaker E-Juice Coming Soon - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)

Sir Vape is proud to announce that Boilermaker from the USA will be available really soon. Our first shipment should leave by the end of the week and be with us next week at some stage.



We will be updating you with more info over the next couple of days regarding flavour profiles etc 

The Sir Vape Team


----------



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/4/15)

"Merlot"... 
Interesting.


----------



## VapeSnow (28/4/15)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/4/15)

Awesome stuff Sir Vape. Now all you need is the vaping rabbit and all my shopping will be by you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/4/15)

Second flav profile:


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/15)

man those flavours sound yummy, cant wait to get my hands on them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

